# Please help me,.. I bought MORE yarn!



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!

Sheesh! 

Seriously, I have NO business buying yarn... I don't even know where I'm gonna PUT it! 

HELPPPPPP!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Just take a deep breath and relax. We all have vices and if buying yarn is yours, so what. Could be worse.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry Mom_Wow.....I think you have a lot of company on this one!! I, for sure, can relate!!


----------



## ladyf50 (Oct 26, 2011)

You must sit down, take deep breaths and ask the Knitting Goddess for some patience and understanding. She will guide you in attaining peace of mind and resolve to resist the temptation of buying new yarn... or she will ease your mind to help you not feel guilty when you succomb (sp)? So you can now go forth and heed your heart's content in all serenity...
Francoise


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is no 12 step program for this. I know this because my name is Patty and I am a yarnoholic!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL @ Northwoods Gal! Hysterical!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm in Baltimore, too - you can hide it at my house!!!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

ladyf50 said:


> You must sit down, take deep breaths and ask the Knitting Goddess for some patience and understanding. She will guide you in attaining peace of mind and resolve to resist the temptation of buying new yarn... or she will ease your mind to help you not feel guilty when you succomb (sp)? So you can now go forth and heed your heart's content in all serenity...
> Francoise


Or, she will show you where to stash it.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Mirl! I'm in WhiteMarsh, actually. Where are you?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just did that yesterday.. Shhhhhhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Parkville!!!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I told my DH not to let me go into that shop...he said "You don't have to buy anything" ! Ha Ha....a new stock of wool had just arrived and I just HAD to get navy blue,bottle green & mustard....of course they're colours you just HAVE TO HAVE. So instead of my stash going down its just increased again. I'm going to enjoy my life on this earth!!


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Knit, knit, knit! Enjoy your stash. Don't feel guilty for having such a positive, productive, creative hobby!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahahahaha!!! You've come over to the other side! Welcome sister! 

I think the majority of us can say this at one time or another.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll just give you my address. LOL


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

as addictions go, yarn is pretty tame. You could be using the money to drink or gamble - then you would never get something nice from it. Relax and decide what to make with those new colors. I didn't even have a stash until the last 6 months and now I have 4 big plastic bins.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


PM me and I'll send you my address; I'll be glad to "store" it for you (yeah right) ! It is a true affliction and I'm sure that the yarn suppliers LOVE it. You know therapists costs would be much higher !


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I just posted about the same issue! It is hopeless and I have a feeling I will continue to buy!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

No-one on here will help you,this is knitting and buying yarn paradise!!!!we all have it,i have beadingaholicism and miniature houseism,and buying jeweleryism,i dont want any help just more money and storage space.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry, you came to the wrong place for help with that one. Here, they encourage hoarding. Ha ha!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Must be something in the air...... and we don't have to live near each other. I bought 3 balls of Peaches and Cream today to use for dish cloths. And I already have about 12 balls of P & C - these were colors I did not have.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You've come to the wrong place. You need yarnanonymous. If there isn't such a thing maybe there should be.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


God bless you. We still love you. And Why not isn't that what's yarn is for for buying. I cannot talk I buy it all the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Do keep in mind that yarn makes excellent insulaton for the house. I have a whole unused shower full. Strictly to keep the pipes from freezing, you understand....


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I did that yesterday....but it is for a gift...maybe....ya no....


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I received some more wool from the internet today. Do I need it no, do I want yes and more, more, more and on Saturday I go and pick more wool up from Penrith as they have it on hold for me.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

need ideas of where to hide it...I mean stash it? Behind books,on shelves...use it as insulation in your house...it is good to keep it warm until you knit it! lol...have fun finding a home for it!


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

I live in a small town, the only place to find yarn is wallyworld. I was in Indianapolis for a doctors appointment and my son wouldn't take me anywhere near a yarn shop. (Even though we ate lunch across the street from one.)


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

No harm, no foul. We hear the yarn calling, you need me and we buy. I have yarn in storage 12 bins full 150 miles away and a room full here and not to mention the yarn around my chair.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Join the club. Who can stop buying yarn especially if it is on special. I still remember my late husband even told me if he saw some yarn that I was interested ever came on special and LET me buy it. One can never have too much yarn when one is a knit-a-holic like most of us


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

You're not alone on this. 
Enjoy your yarns.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

me too!!!!!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Parkville!!!


I live in MA...no wormes, one thing for sure...the yarn won't spoil......I just knit a scarf to match a sweater that had been knitted over 30 years ago for me. My friend who knit the sweater for me gave me all the extra yarn...found it last week, and made a scarf to match.....remember, no worries! Doesn't spoil like food.....


----------



## jaysbfriend (Dec 12, 2011)

sunday I bought a new plastic bin to put mine in lol!!!my daughter wanted to know what it was for I told her just some stuff. lol


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


I have done it and I hide it in my stash and then when I decide to knit with it my hubby says thats new and I reply no its been in there ages but just didn't know what to knit with it he never argues, he is such a sweetie and I love him dearly xx


----------



## luluthenut (Dec 5, 2011)

Dundalk


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Gosh...I feel so much better!

But Joans has Patons Classic Wool on specisl again.... the colors i need for my Ravens Gear projects....UGH! Where is my credut card.....


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I've just returned from a cruise to New Zealand and I planned several of the Ports visited around visiting wools shops. I'm sure the shop assistants must have thought I was mad with the amount of wool I bought, I just couldn't control myself, it felt wonderful. The sad fact is I don't live in a really cold climate and shops selling wool are almost consistent.
I already have a huge stash.
Oh well I'll just keep knitting


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You've come to the wrong place. You need yarnanonymous. If there isn't such a thing maybe there should be.


Why? My name is Maggie, and I am a yarnaholic .....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry there is no help available, you have the virus and there is no antidote.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

May I join the YA group? If I ever have a flat tire, there will be yarn all over the highway from getting to the spare tire!


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

I even have to hide yarn in the trunk of my car, but my daughter hunts it out and raises hell cause I have so much yarn and the house is dirty, took me a long time not to feel guilty, now I just say to her, would you shampoo the rug in my bedroom lol, guess she's getting even when I raised so much hell when she painted her bedroom black. Took me a lot of paint to go over the walls when I sold out and moved to Colorado. She and her brother moved here to pester me.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Mom_Wow you are definitely in the right place. All of us yarnaholics hang out here. :thumbup:


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe we could begin a 12 step group for knitters? Naw, that wouldn't be the right thing to do - relax and enjoy the yarn.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

How about a 12 project KAL to use up my stash.... and make room for more.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I am waiting for 2 packages to be delivered this week...yarn and needles.
But in my defense, I gave some yarn away last week.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

All the above answers are great. Thanks for the smile you all have put on my face this morning. Oh, yes, GUILTY TOO !!!!


----------



## ladybugknitter (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought 16 balls of Sugar'n Cream yarn,funny I can't seem to buy just one ball. North Carolina


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

ladybugknitter said:


> I just bought 16 balls of Sugar'n Cream yarn,funny I can't seem to buy just one ball. North Carolina


Neither can I, ladybugknitter. If one ball is good, 12 must be better, right? :shock:


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

whackydo said:


> I told my DH not to let me go into that shop...he said "You don't have to buy anything" ! Ha Ha....a new stock of wool had just arrived and I just HAD to get navy blue,bottle green & mustard....of course they're colours you just HAVE TO HAVE. So instead of my stash going down its just increased again. I'm going to enjoy my life on this earth!!


Oh yeah....that's like saying yes its sweet fresh air but you don't have to breath it......LOL right, don't have to buy anything! What was he thinking? ..... lol


----------



## ladybugknitter (Mar 9, 2011)

dragondrummer-you are so right.I might just go back today and see what other colors are out there.lol


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Unfortunately, there is no 12 step program for this. I know this because my name is Patty and I am a yarnoholic!


Hi Patty! I'm Sheri and I'm a yarnoholic too!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I juat got back into knitting about a year ago and my quilting room is fast becoming a knitting storage center. I keep buying too. It brings me pleasure. Iit's better than a lot of other vices out there. I keep telling myself that when I retire...........


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I am about to do the same thing this week. My hubbie gave me a very generous Gift Card to my favorite shop here in CT .... if only he realized how much yarn I have in stored away !!!!! but will that stop me ? NO ! I will wait for the fever to hit and then maybe split the generosity into a couple of trips, at least. 

Just remember to store the yarn well .... in a dark place and keep it well sealed - plastic , lidded container or those very large ziplok storage bags. Fibers will pick up odors no matter what !!

Most of all, JUST ENJOY IT !!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, yes I have to admit I too am a yarnoholic - BUT I'M NOT LOOKING FOR A CURE! Way too much fun!!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Gee, where can I sign up for the KKK? That is one association I can be a really active member of. LOL!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I had two deliveries this week from internet companies after having bought yarn at a lys last week. I rationalize it by finishing some projects. I also bought specific yarns for specific projects where before I just bought yarn because I thought it was pretty. Now I'm just working my way through my project list. It actually feels pretty good to have just the yarn I need.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't obsess too much over buying new yarn anymore. I love to just sit on the floor with my favorite yarn purchases and touch them and stare at them until inspiration strikes and justifies my every purchase. Hubby just shakes his head and leaves the room. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just think of it as your security blanket!
Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How about if you begin a chapter? You might not get any members lol :-D


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

I know - I just ordered 3 sets of Circulars - in 3 different lengths ( on line) and bought 12 skeins of yarns on Saturday and started 2 new projects and saw some more yarns last night that I just have to go and get -and filled up the 3 new storage containers that my DH bought 2 weeks ago - oh no I wonder if a need a 12 step program???? But I'm happy!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I found myself looking at yarn yesterday but came to my senses and quickly took control of myself and fled the store! lol I ran to my car sweating and trembeling knowing skeins of yarn were chasing me through the parking lot. Whew that was a close call.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a small tote full of the Sugar and Cream yarns, I just keep buying more! I love making the dishcloths and have started extending them to make dishtowels to match. I can only work on my "classes" when the household is asleep, so the dishcloths keep my hands occupied and I brain off and relax while being productive. My stash is now up to 2 totes of regular yarns and 1 tote of Sugar and Creams... (and no one knows about the 4 pop corn tins I have stored in the Laundry room, those are yarns that I am making into gifts for family members) The popcorn tins that are sold around the holidays.. I take them (empty) clean them of course and spray paint and or decorate them to use as storage containers, we seem to always receive several as gifts, hated to throw them away..


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

it is your fun money. If you do not smoke, drink or use drug, then you can buy yarn and should not even thin twice about it. As this is your way of having fun and then relaxing while you knit.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading this thread so much! You all are wonderful, funny, imaginative humans. I'm so glad to find you all! My stash is rather small, just two baskets by the recliner. I do have two projects that are UFOs and just started a new baby jacket with the gorgeous, soft blue Shayfaye sent me. Two baskets and three projects is just a neophyte, right?

Anyone know of yarn stores in Venice? :-D


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sometimes I find that it is more fun planning, picking and buying for my projects than actually doing them :-D The result of course is a giant stash.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I too know the joy of collecting more yarn than I can use but I am always finding new patterns I want to try and just need that perfect yarn to make it look great. I laugh and tell my husband I am investing in my retirement. I don't think he believes me. I am constantly adding to my stash but I do knit all the time. I have to buy a new plastic tub about every 6 months.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Have been in with a flu bug, didn't deter me from buying online. Yarn arrived Monday. Just enjoy it, it could be alot worse.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Francoise, May I quote you? I love your response! Marge


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

grandmaof7 said:


> I found myself looking at yarn yesterday but came to my senses and quickly took control of myself and fled the store! lol I ran to my car sweating and trembeling knowing skeins of yarn were chasing me through the parking lot. Whew that was a close call.


LOL...WOW..That happens to me..must but the yarn gremlins!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey - all of you blessed ladies of KP! We are here for knitting support and all I can say is - we are all infected with the knitting (and crocheting) virus or we would not be here. Right? Right! Buying yarn is one of the addictions to membership to this lofty membership of knitting/crocheting habits. Why fight it? It is in the blood and no vaccine or pill will eliminate the mouth watering delight of feeling, caressing, drooling, and buying of yarns and accompanying equipment (needles, books, etc.) to satisfy the longing to possess this stuff we call KNITTING CROCHETING. Don't fight it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well if you have a problem with the yarn and no where to stash it I am sure some of here are willing to take care of that problem for you..


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

FYI on coupons: Michael's, JoAnn's give out weekly usually 40%-50% coupons off regular prices, and they accept each other's coupons.

Hobby Lobby: Usually 40% off regular price, only good at Hobby Lobby

Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Read several pagesof this thread....and noticed not a 1 of you/us asked what she bought? Yarn is yarn is yarn It has its own reasons! Joan 8060 PS What did you buy?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yesterday, I was sucked in by Yarn.com and had made an order when there was a glitch in the ordering "thing" and I was not able to complete the order. This morning..I am glad. That was close....


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I once did an inventory of just the sock yarn in my stash. Mind you I have only knitted three pairs or so and one pair on the needles to finish. I had enough sock yarn in my stash to knit over 100 pairs of socks. Yeah, like that will ever happen.

Anyway, it stopped me from inventorying the rest of my stash. Was afraid I would have a heart attack. Haven't quit buying yarn though, even sock yarn.

There's an acronym for people like me: SABLE - Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

my financial status helps keep me in check but I have so many yarn sites bookmarked that I am always frustrated... I have a folder marked "when I have money"... being retired and cash poor really helps keep the yarn in check.


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

It's refreshing to hear that there are other people just like me! There are worse things to spend your $ on! Enjoy your yarn. I have a friend who spent $350 last week on Thursday and then on Friday, had my local yarn shop ship her over $200 more. I am the culprit who got her back into knitting. The yarn shop owners are grateful.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> What did you buy?


This lovely mohair at ICE:

https://www.iceyarns.com/products,s:cezanne

I got 24 of the purple, and 16 of the blue/grey on the Tuesday sale. Even with shipping its pretty cheap.

I'm already justifying getting the Patons on sale at Joans.com (until Sat, I think).


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> joanh8060 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you buy?
> ...


Beautiful!!!!! Can't beat that price...see when you see that it has to come home with you. Thanks for sharing the link....Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I am like Patty. Hello, my name is Mimi and I am a yarnaholic.
You are in good company, I made a New Year resolution to use up my stash. That went out the window, cause my feet keep taking me to yarn stores. And my stash is getting higher and higher!!
I think we are all knitaholics, crochetholics, yarnaholics. But we are having fun which is the main thing.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

It's okay, we all do it. Your husband is probably glad that this is your hobby rather than pole dancing!! Ha Ha! Just put it up until you knit it. It could be much worse, we all do it. Take a deep breath and calm down. We will all be warm if all the yarn companies go out of business!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


Oh you don't need help. I am sure there is a corner somewhere you can put it. Look in drawers, closets, or shelfs. Just like jello theres always room for jello (yarn)


----------



## Mamielu (Jan 24, 2011)

Whenever I tell my DH I have to go to yarn store he says that I yearn for yarn. He even bought me a big container so I can keep the yarn in one place instead of all over the house.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


i hear your pain!!!!! i am the same way, i have tons & tons of lovely beautiful yarn, but i am not that talented that i can make the things i really really want to make. then i find out that i don't have a particular yarn that is needed for a project, then i go out, try to find it, its usually never in (canada sucks for various kinds of yarn, in my area anyway) so i end up buying something else!! HA HA


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have room, you can send it to me


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't panic, hide it in one of those under the bed storage boxes, if they are not all full!! (like mine) or the enclosed front porch(sorry that's full too) hmmmm!! Guess I'm in the same boat!! But all those beautiful colors, and so soft, just can't resist!!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one! The worst thing I find is that whatever I'm working on, there's always a yarn (or two) in my stash calling out to me, trying to tell me that it's much more exciting than the one I'm using, so why don't I put that project down and come play? It's like something out of a bad horror movie! The yarrrrns! They're calling meeeee!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this is KAA center here (Knitting Addicts Anonymous)


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Join the club, I'm trying very hard not to go to my LYS I already have a list of yarn I want but really don't need, as I have 10 huge totes full,plus some stashed in bags.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why don't you go through your existing stash and see if there is something you really don't want or need anymore and sell it on this site. That way you won't really be increasing your stash, but will simply be exchanging something you don't like for the new yarn that you do like. Even if it's not the same dollar-for-dollar, you'll still feel better.


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i just bought about thirty bags of yarn ,three per bag at 3.49 a bag .i got them at mardens, i had too storein my extra dresser


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

It is all a good investment for your future! Buy it cuz it's on sale, buy it cuz you might not see it again, buy it cuz it calls your name, buy it for any reason! It'll always be there waiting for you, just as beautiful as it was the day you bought it


----------



## Bifocaled n Befuddled (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want to read a hilarious story of various methods of hiding your yarn stash, pick up a copy of "Yarn Harlot", sorry I don't remember the authors name. I think we can all relate to spontaneous purchasing of yarn; what's not to love about it?


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I just consider it our patriotic duty. After all, aren't we stimulating the economy?


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Just tell yourself that knitting is NOT as expensive a hobby as horses, or boats,or collecting crystal...or anything, so you can justify buying that yarn that is calling your name.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to Madrona Fiber Arts in Tacoma Washington on Friday where I will be surrounded with many yarn suppliers. spinning wheels. needles, notions, etc. I've decided I'm going to go with one pattern and buy yarn just for that pattern, wish me luck! There are going to be some great teachers there too but I didn't sign up for any classes because like the Sock Summit by the time I got the page loaded on my computer all the classes I wanted were gone. Going with three good friend so it should be great fun


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

My DH's hobby is Woodworking. WAY more ex pensive than knitting.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I have two entire closets in my house that have been taken over by yarn. One is a walk in closet....and yet I buy more. When I want to start a new project, I just go into my stash and if I can find it there, well, I visit my local yarn shop...good excuse to go and schmooze with fellow knitters for a little while. It's all good annd the Knitting Police will never raid your stash looking for the dreaded acrylic.


----------



## DGM863 (Oct 31, 2011)

You all are corrupting me. Have been trying to reform. Over the last week have hunted out all of the yarn that I have stashed all over the house - and I do mean all over. 
Most of it - I can't find some of the projects that I know are in process - is now 'organized' in plastic zipper bags and covering the entire guest room. 
My plan is to put it into the six large totes I bought and keep it all together so I know what I do have. But, think that I don't have enough totes.
The other day had some really nice cashmere yarn in my hands and overcame my desire. So, maybe I am reforming.
But, yesterday I saw someone wearing a really nice scarf - got the pattern on Ravely - and want something other than the zillion skeins of yarn that I already have. (Someone please help me here.)
There is some good news - I gave a huge trash bag full of yarn to a senior center.
If I weren't a techno-boob I'd send the picture that I took of the guest room!


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

I've run out of places to put it - nooooo wait a minute...found another spot.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Good for you. I adore you cat.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

but.... I wanted it! Isn't that enough reason to buy it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

do you buy for the sale? for the next project? or because you see yarn and can't help yourself.. this is what I do.. it might help you... if I buy yarn that "speaks to me" then I need to go on a mission to find the perfect pattern.. This way if I need more the dye lot should still be the same.. and also I'm so busy with my WIP's and planning the next several projects that I'm too busy to buy more yarn.. because that would mean more work... finding the perfect pattern... I hope that make sense..LOL


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Betty and I am a yarnaholic and I will join your branchs. Our local Joanns and Michaels are 30 miles away and Hobby Lobby, AC Moore 90 miles away. The only thing that keeps me from going there to (you know what) is sitting at the computer reading everything on this forum. Good therapy!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

All I can say is welcome to the club! From what I've learned from other knitters, most (not all) of us have the same problems! I personally have WAY too much yarn, but sometimes I just can't pass up a good sale. I have a friend in my weekly knitting class who only buys enough for current project, knits it up, and then buys more. Oh, to have that much control!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

You can never have too much yarn in your stash, just not enough patterns!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mom Wow-Thirty nine Rubbermaid totes and still growing. Put LYS and SALE together in the same sentence and I'm there before you can take a breath. As I recently posted to Bebekka-show me the Jimmy Beans Wool newsletter with the Lorna's Laces limited edition colorways and you may as well stamp SHIP on my forehead in big letters!There is just no control!! You're a member of a very large group. Welcome!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Saki thinks he might be related.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, I see how big the group is! Just finding my way around, but I'm amazed how many messages and such. Thanks for the welcome. 
Still have to figure out how this all works. I don't have 39 containers, but I do have a LOT. I also try and give away what I really don't want, but I think I've pretty well gotten rid of most of that.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Arwin said:


> MOM_WOW said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> ...


I am with you on this as i also live in Winnipeg. I see lots of people quoting website so I check them out & check what the shipping costs will be. Some of them are outrageous as far as I am concerned. I have found a couple that are good compared to others.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Try the trunk (boot?) of your car or put some of it in unused (for the present) luggage. Maybe you'll forget where
you put it until after you use up more of your stash. LOL


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I tried to use some of my stash the other day but can't stop thinking about some new yarn for a pattern I saw. Resistance is futile. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I read one the other day that beat them all. She puts her yarn stash in her pots and pans! Fortunately, I'm not that desperate yet.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome. Between knitting and quilting, I am lucky to have a place to sleep at night.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

;I love buying yarn and it is so pretty in the stores.
Thank goodness I am able to buy yarn when I want to. I don't like not having a better half tell me I don't need it so I just buy it and thank him . I will never use it up but it is fun to look it in the containers.


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Northwoods Gal, maybe we could start a 12 step program. Oh,wait we already belong to KP, wouldn't that qualify as one? I know I have certainly been inspired by all of you to try different things and it is so nice to see the beautiful work out there. If buying more yarn is addictive, then I am hooked. My name is Judith and I am a yarnoholic as well.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

This has been such fun! Oh, for those of you poor souls who think you are saving for your retirement - been there tried that, but now I am retired and I am looking for new excuses to buy. Keep telling myself some charity will be very happy when I go home. Tried sorting out - didn't work. Gave away all my acrylic and decided to keep only natural. Well, that was not too smart because now I have to buy my plastic yarn for kids stuff and afghans and mitts and ......... I am too old to worry about things like this anymore. As long as I pay my bills, take care of my animals and look after necessities what else really matters???????


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

My LYS is unfortunately going out of business and is having a last-chance sale of everything, including the store fixtures. I'm turn between leaving well enough alone with some yarn I bought at Michael's and going over to see what I can get instead for a sweater for new great-grand (sex unknown at this point). I'm sure the yarn at LYS would be so much nicer,but I'm afraid to be confronted with all that beautiful stuff at 45% off! If I wear blinders, I'll fall and break my fool neck. Decisions...decisions...???


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


I think it must be the weather. . . something to do with atmospheric pressure on the brain as I too have orders coming from BOTH KnitPicks and Elann for yarn that really comes in the category of guilty pleasure and pleasure it is !!!!
jj


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

duckie43 said:


> I live in a small town, the only place to find yarn is wallyworld. I was in Indianapolis for a doctors appointment and my son wouldn't take me anywhere near a yarn shop. (Even though we ate lunch across the street from one.)


Which small town near Indy? . . .I live In Danville about 24 miles west of Indy. . jj


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

betsy10904 said:


> May I join the YA group? If I ever have a flat tire, there will be yarn all over the highway from getting to the spare tire!


The image this brings to mind is hysterically funny !!!! jj


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I say go for it, Bubby! Can't pass up a going out of business sale! Lots of good buys to be had normally.


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

Imagine my surprise when my new husband said to me: "go to the yarn store--buy as much as you want" years ago. That was before I discovered his hobbies--model airplanes, riding motorcycles, sailing--cost so much more than any knitting project I could ever dream up! The only catch is he has to finance his hobbies by himself--not use the household budget.
Retirement and aging have taken care of limiting the projects


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my! Another one of us that can not pass the yarn section any where. There seems to be an epidemic of that. I really know how it feels, I have tubs and tubs of yarn. If I could, and people would not laugh, I would put all the yarn in a pile, jump in the middle, roll around, smell the yarn, feel the yarn. So just relax, this is not the end of your hoarding. Relax and enjoy your yarn. At least you know what is important in life


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do keep in mind that yarn makes excellent insulaton for the house. I have a whole unused shower full. Strictly to keep the pipes from freezing, you understand....


Hysterical!


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Leave it in the trunk of your car. No one will ever know http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=61351#


----------



## DonnaH51 (Sep 12, 2011)

KKKBCYFSFP

Knitters Knot Knitting But Collecting Yard For Some Future Project 

I don't see a problem with this at all :mrgreen:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I need to invent a collector's type frame into which to put lovely skeins of yarn in lovely color combinations and hang on the wall. It surely would inspire!! Then you could take it down and change the display to another selection of your goodies! 

My son displays his bicycles in his apartment, why not show my treasures?


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> Why don't you go through your existing stash and see if there is something you really don't want or need anymore and sell it on this site.


I already DID that... immediately got more stuff at almost 3x the price I earned! LOL


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Just consider it preparing for the day when you can't get out for some odd reason because of weather or being sick and can't get out for a long time. You will have enough stash to keep you busy for a while. LOL


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

A friend is cleaning out his late wife's stuff. He asked me last week how many big empty tote bins I wanted? I told him 4 (trying not to be greedy). He has already given me her yarn stash and that is already in bins. You know I will fill those 4 new bins with more yarn.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> I think I need to invent a collector's type frame into which to put lovely skeins of yarn in lovely color combinations ......why not show my treasures?


I did just that! Had some tall narrow shelf units (Ikea)intended for CDs... dumped the CDs into my son's room (on a single shelf) and now I display my solid colored yarn... I look at it while knitting my current project(s) and plan the color scheme for my next....

THATS IT! I just need more SHELVES!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

ditto


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Mom Wow:

You are beginning to sound like me. I simply can't help myself, sometimes.

Last week when Michaels had the Homespun yarn on sale (3 skeins for $10) I almost lost it. Normally it sells for about $6 per skein, so that was a savings of $8.

I prayed over it, and retained myself & didn't buy any! What was the deciding factor for me was, I looked at all of the things I wanted to start on, and none used the Homespun yarn. So, it didn't make any sense to buy it. Like you, I have tons of yarn here that I haven't used!

I was really proud of myself for practicing restraint!


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

I have also brought more yarn but in my defense it was going cheap as a friend was selling off some yarn and the colour is lovely, just got to hide somewhere.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> I was really proud of myself for practicing restraint!


So, are you on the 12th step? Or the 1st????

KKKers UNITE!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't either but I keep doing it. I'm definitely not the one to help you stop!


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG- I too have the same addiction! ! ! Now I have 3 vices ! ROFL


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


As was indicated in the posts from a few days ago, invest in more garbage bags!!! For storage, that is...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Garbage bags for storage, that is...


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Unfortunately, there is no 12 step program for this. I know this because my name is Patty and I am a yarnoholic!


Maybe we should come up with one..... but only for fun.....Actually there is one and I think that I have it somewhere on my computer if anybody wants me to post it.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Go Mom_wow! Just remind yourself of the pleasure it has already brought you, it will bring you over the next ahhh??? weeks, months, years.......hmmm touching it and waiting to find just the right pattern and all of this before you even start playing with it LMAO! Aren't choices great!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

mine too!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

put it beside your chair, sit down and start knitting


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

flockie said:


> Must be something in the air...... and we don't have to live near each other. I bought 3 balls of Peaches and Cream today to use for dish cloths. And I already have about 12 balls of P & C - these were colors I did not have.


I have a 3 drawer slim cart on wheels for my sugar and cream and a tall lidded container for my peaches and cream, 2 bankers boxes for peaches and cream cones, and a bag that my bed in a bag came in, full of the really huge for the extremely large skeins of bernat cotton. Then another 3 drawer slim cart for the "I Love this Cotton" from hobby lobby. That does not include the grid cubes that are 6 tall x 3 (sets) for the wools and yarn shop cotton, double that for the wool/acrylics blends and generic yarn......ah heck I have a room full of yarn of different kinds. add in my toys (swift and ball winder and needles) and.........
when is the next yarnaholics meeting again? lol :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I went through my stash and donated extras that I figured I wouldn't get around to using in the next 5 years. People in knitting groups are happy to accept new to them yarn. I also donate extra needles and patterns. That way I make room for the sale items that I can't possibly pass up. Everything is in a somewhat neat order and I don't feel guilty at all. Besides, it feels good to see someone else use the things that I have donated. Some groups have an exchange program. They bring yarn, books, crafts, equipment, and exchange among themselves. Some even put it in a box that gets donated to church groups that knit for missions. I don't know what my family would do with all my treasures when I no longer have a need for them, so I have taken control of some on the distribution now. Good Luck


----------



## windygail (Nov 1, 2011)

You can always send it my way!!! (Thanks in advance)


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I hear you loud and clear....have 6 HUGE plastic storage bins of yarn, plus enough fabric, to do me, and 10 other people, plus scrap booking, cross stitch, etc. etc. etc...... do I need to add more, lol.


----------



## marilynmanente (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I really enjoyed reading all the replys. Now I know its not just me.
Its all because the yarn companies keep coming up with such beautiful new yarns. I know that I could be making hundreds of hats and booties with what I have, but....... I just love the bright colors. Have any of you used. Bazinga, or Lion Brands, Amazing?Amazing is my new favorite,but it didn't work out for my booties so... Must go out and buy more yarn!!! Marilyn


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

My son and future DIL are moving this weekend and in clearing out ready to move she has found a large bag of yarn which she has given to me ... the stash keeps growing!!


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I know what you mean, I am glad the door still shuts on the room I keep my yarn in. I have been knitting for not quite a year but I have enough yarn for the next two years at least.


----------



## Kopzy (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you a Ravens' fan? Have you knitted any black/purple socks to wear during the games?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


Can't help you. I can only relate. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Saki thinks he might be related.


Saki is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I used Lion Brand Amazing to make a ruana. All I can say is that LB Amazing IS amazing! What beautiful yarn!

FWIW, LB has a 20% off sale on all its yarn through Feb. 17, I think. I'm trying to ignore the desire to buy more Amazing. . . . 

Hazel


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


You know, I wish all of you who are mortified that you have bought more yarn would answer these questions.

Have you failed to pay bills to buy yarn?

Have you skimped on buying necessary groceries because you bought yarn (N.B. I do not include chips, ice cream, dip, junk food, or cookies as necessary)?

Is your family otherwise not housed and clothed adequately because you've bought yarn?

Did you borrow money you can't repay to buy yarn?

Have you sold the family car to fund yarn purchases?

Have you made your kids take cold lunch to school so you could spend their lunch money on yarn?

Have you emptied your kids' piggy banks, bank accounts, or college funds to buy yarn?

If you aren't able to answer yes to these, then, for God's sake, relax about buying yarn. Don't sneak it into the house, don't hide it, don't fear finding a place to *hide* it. Why should you? If you can't have a hobby of your own that you can spend discretionary funds on then it isn't relaxing and it isn't a hobby. Allow yourselves the luxury of being able to do something you enjoy.

If you can allow your significant other to spend money on his/her avocation, you should be able to spend money on your's. Of course if anyone would like a husband who casually spends over $450 on garden seeds for his hobby greenhouse....


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

A woman can never have too much yarn or too many pairs of shoes.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAAH funny!!!! I don't have much space (because of all this yarn that I have been also buying) but I could still use some in a corner or two... :lol:


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Unfortunately, there is no 12 step program for this. I know this because my name is Patty and I am a yarnoholic!


I can identify. I really didn't know how big my stash was until a friend saw a basket of yarn on my coffee table and seemed to think I had more than I could use. Let's see, a file cabinet full, shoe box type clear boxes - about 15 with yarn and patterns of what I intend to do, said basket full, four or five wips, and Oh! I have more yarn sorted and "filed" in another room - and three or four more baskets.

Now, I need to go find more 'cause my oldest GD is getting married and I just don't have the right colors to make an afghan for her! (DH's eyes are lighting up in dollar signs). And maybe I should do a shawl for my DIL too? So much yarn - so little time!


----------



## perlestellar (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate it when I buy one skein of yarn because its so lovely and delicious, and then find once I'm home there's not enough of it to make anything useful. Oh well, I can take it out and pet it every so often...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

hahaha you are funny, did you make the sweater for your cat? Very nice!!!


----------



## dollie2698 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't feel bad, there is more company in the boat with you, and that includes me.......


----------



## Frannitty (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no such thing as too much yarn, just yarn that doesn't have a pattern/purpose yet. They have these great plastic boxes with tight fitting lids that will slide under beds. Just put it there, then it will feel at home.


----------



## dollie2698 (Nov 25, 2011)

AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

dollie2698 said:


> AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY from down here in Oz! Isn't life great...ENJOY!


----------



## perlestellar (Jun 28, 2011)

Tiger Lily is modeling a sweater I made for a small dog. She doesn't like wearing clothes, but she won't scratch my eyes out like my other cat. Here she is modeling a baby cape.


Janina said:


> hahaha you are funny, did you make the sweater for your cat? Very nice!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

perlestellar said:


> Tiger Lily is modeling a sweater I made for a small dog. She doesn't like wearing clothes, but she won't scratch my eyes out like my other cat. Here she is modeling a baby cape.
> 
> 
> Janina said:
> ...


The look on Tiger Lily's face is priceless.

Hazel


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

Fortunately for me, there is no LYS where I live. I just have to resist the far too tempting online sales. But I am *determined* to make a dent in my way too-large stash this year. Trouble is, people keep giving me more yarn - sigh :? (Of course, I don't reject the yarn)


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Unfortunately, there is no 12 step program for this. I know this because my name is Patty and I am a yarnoholic!


I am a yarn horder, yarnaholics go to meetings


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


Well I'm right in there with you! I have more yarn than I will ever use up. Monday was my first day 'retired', although I AM looking for something part time....well, I managed to stay out of the store Monday....Tuesday? Well, I had to go in to town and somehow the car found its way to JOAnn'S and 3 skeins and a book just followed me out the door. And then my car took me to another JoAnn's across town where 3 quilting books jumped off the rack into my arms and started shouting 'Take me, take me! And they wouldn't quit until I said ok. (It was quite embarrassing [grin]). I think I am going to hide my keys......this really has to stop! LOL


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I hear ya! I just send a box back to Joanns and a bag full to Michaels. I looked at my stash I realized I have enough yarn to keep me knitting for a couple years. Yikes!
Gail


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

sqwire said:


> I hear ya! I just send a box back to Joanns and a bag full to Michaels. I looked at my stash I realized I have enough yarn to keep me knitting for a couple years. Yikes!
> Gail


thats not enough


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> sqwire said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya! I just send a box back to Joanns and a bag full to Michaels. I looked at my stash I realized I have enough yarn to keep me knitting for a couple years. Yikes!
> ...


Yeah, I think one must have yarn beyond one's life expectancy.

:mrgreen:

Hazel


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm right there with you! But really ,can you ever have toooo much yarn? NEVER!! I have enough for years to come (and still buy more every chance I get).I tell my family that if I ever have to go to a nursing home they better have room to store my knitting needles and lots of yarn or I am NOT going.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

That's great. I am just as bad, I keep telling myself I will not buy anymore yarn until I have decreased my stash and then Whammy I go into a yarn shop and the stash increases. Can't help myself


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

43MLMMcD said:


> It's refreshing to hear that there are other people just like me! There are worse things to spend your $ on! Enjoy your yarn. I have a friend who spent $350 last week on Thursday and then on Friday, had my local yarn shop ship her over $200 more. I am the culprit who got her back into knitting. The yarn shop owners are grateful.


Isn't that what we are all doing, keeping the economy going? Just think, if we didn't buy any more yarn, then more shops would close and even more people would be out of work. Just a thought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got two small boxes of yarn in the mail today. I promised myself to finish a couple of other projects before I start using them.
If I don't order yarn where will my cats get boxes to play in?


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Kopzy said:


> Are you a Ravens' fan? Have you knitted any black/purple socks to wear during the games?


Knitting purple and black clogs RIGHT NOW! Another prototype for my "!Ravens Wear" collection


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

dollie2698 said:


> AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


Happy Birthday. Go on, spoil yourself. :lol: :lol:


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ohhhh,m purple and blue grey. 24 skeins....?????Wow! I'm impressed. Joan 8060


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

ENJOY!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohhh Hapy Birthday Tooo Youuuu!!! &#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834;
Yes Yes.. Buy yarn for a new project!!!


----------



## blazingneedles (Jan 13, 2012)

You are cute. But seriously, if you would like to donate your yarn to Hats From Healers, I will turn it to hats and blankets and donate to Kaps for Kendall and Blankets for LInus who distribute to terminally ill children in the hospital. 

This is tax deductable, I would send you a receipt. Email me at [email protected]

For now, don't go to Smileys Yarn Warehouse!

Hugs,

Sam


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking of giving away 1/2 of mine. No KKK here._


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't help you as I am also guilty. Eventually yhou figure out things to do with it, and if not, it sits and waits for you. I have found that it mutliplies while you are sleeping, and I cannot figure out how.
If this is your vice, nol big deal, you are in good company.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I can always find a reason to buy more yarn...I had to get Sirdar's flesh colored yarn so I can start some Alan Dart patterns. Then I had to get some Drops yarn to knit a baby sweater from a pattern I found on the Garnstudio Drops website. Sometimes a sale is just too good to pass up, and sometimes a skein of yarn just catches my eye and I must have it.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Having a HUGE stash of yarn is a WONDERFUL thing. I have a large stash and am now GLAD I do have it all. I am going through a divorce and do not have the money for yarn. 

I learned recently that a niece is going to be a new first time Mother this summer. I have this stash of yarn that I can make any kind of baby items without feeling deprived by not having the yarn to work with.

STASHES ARE A GOOD THING! ! ! Bless the Gods above for our unknowing insight to have such a good thing going for us.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a relief to read all these posts, which tells me I'm not abnormal!! I am a beginner and have a huge amount of yarn I've purchased..I'll never get it used up! But it's sooo much fun to shop and buy!! I won't feel "guilty" any longer!! LOL..Diana


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

diana schneider said:


> It's a relief to read all these posts, which tells me I'm not abnormal!! I am a beginner and have a huge amount of yarn I've purchased..I'll never get it used up! But it's sooo much fun to shop and buy!! I won't feel "guilty" any longer!! LOL..Diana


Right back at ya, Diana.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm no help to you, I bought 4 skeins myself today. DS and I watched some of the Harry Potter movies on DVD over the week end so now I have to make a Hogwarts scarf.. It's a la,. isn't it? Edith M


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

you are funny....I love your spirit, and humour. And actually you do sound a lot like me, lol....lets go buy more yarn. And I do love my bootie patterns, and my cute little hat patterns. I just ordered some from Craftsy, and they are soooooooo adorable. I got 6 hat patterns, and 3 adorable bootie patterns. So off to my chair, and knitting needles.


----------



## D-Day (Jan 29, 2012)

I too have the same problem. I just find yarn so irresistable. My personal stash keeps growing and growing, and I'm still anticipating an order I placed on-line. Well one thing I know to be true I will continue to buy yarn and my family will continue to shake their heads.


----------



## ladybugknitter (Mar 9, 2011)

Linday, so true.Plus purses too.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

some people have harmful addictions.
Me, I have a fondness.........a couple of thousand dollars worth.
I'm happy.
You happy?


----------



## ladybugknitter (Mar 9, 2011)

To: sandy127, I have that same feeling as well.You can never have enought yarn. Lol


----------



## ladybugknitter (Mar 9, 2011)

dollie2698 said:


> AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


Happy Birthday, tomorrow is always a good day to buy yarn and happy knitting from North Carolina.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only been knitting a few months and I'm trying to resist since I have enough for six months already... Send the Knitting Goddess to Tennessee, Will ya?


----------



## D-Day (Jan 29, 2012)

A passion for knitting a passion for yarn! It works for me.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Hannalore


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

The problem I have with Lion brand Amazing is I can't make up my mind which colors to get.....I want them all LOL I have not worked with it yet but it is definitley on the list. I am glad to hear you liked it.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

ladybugknitter said:


> Linday, so true.Plus purses too.


Scrapbooking supplies, too. lol


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Sorry Mom_Wow.....I think you have a lot of company on this one!! I, for sure, can relate!!


For sure, I can relate, too!


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no problem taking that yarn right off your hands! I have lots of time and I will make the room 



MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

WE COULD START ONE. Hi MY NAME IS FRAN AND I'M A YARNAHOLIC.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi my name is Catherine and I'm an yarnaholic.
who's next? lol


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

i was going to order new yarn over the internet and my husband saw me and of coarse we got into an argument about where was i going to put the yarn since every corner is already taken lol


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

i was going to order new yarn over the internet and my husband saw me and of coarse we got into an argument about where was i going to put the yarn since every corner is already taken lol


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Stack all that yarn on outside walls and claim you are saving money on utility bills by insulating the house. Just a thought!


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

My daughter is the one that gets on me for all that I gather, told her I quit smoking, drinking and chasing men, I need to have one vice.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi! My name is Mary Ruth, and I'm a yarnaholic. I've tried many times to break this addiction, but so far that feat has eluded me! I like the idea of using yarn as insulation. My closets are all very warm during this cold season!


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Mamaknits~your comment sure made me laugh!! I'm sitting in my office, which looks like a "hoarder's den", trying to decide what to do first. Yarn everywhere~on two tables, in totes, in plastic bags from Joanne's and Walmart...going to "clean" this room today and re-re-organize my yarn stashes!! My cat, Forrest, in going to direct me and keep me at my task! Hugs, Diana


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the insulation idea. Do you have a shower seperate from a tub? Just tell him you are going to put it in the bath tub. You usually take a shower right???? LOL


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

I just bought a load of new yarn. After all it was on sale. 

Now I will tell you my justification. Earlier this new year I resolved to use up my stash and finish projects that were lying dormant. I got a few done. Then, I began to feel uneasy about it. I always thought I could not leave this Earth before I had knitted up all my stash yarn. When I observed it dwindling I suddenly realized that I had to get more yarn fast. It is what is promoting my longevity. Think of that for awhile and you need not feel guilty anymore. Yarn stashing might just be the fountain of youth.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Why not? You're entitled. At our age we can even eat desert every day if we want to. Belated Happy Birthday. Now go get yarn. Edith M


dollie2698 said:


> AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Sigh. I'm hopeless!

Stopped in Joann's yesterday to buy my gift card so I can use their website. (Grrrrr: See KP Thread re: Joan.com won't take my debit card: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57371-1.html )

Bought some size 13 DPNs, a hand held needle felting tool, and two balls of Deborah Norville "Everyday" which is a WONDERFULLY soft acrylic no-pill worsted that comes in a range of lovely colors and is now destined to be my baby yarn of choice! ALL on SALE!

At checkout I got a coupon for 10% off my WHOLE purchase (including sale items) good from 2/17-2/19, and the Patons Classic Wool I need for my projects is on sale until 2/25. So, I'll save even more $$ by shopping before 2/19.

How can I say I'm addicted, when I only shop the sales and I get extra % off above the sale price??? This is just good business sense!!!

Right???

Anybody????????


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ditto! Edith M


leslie41447 said:


> my financial status helps keep me in check but I have so many yarn sites bookmarked that I am always frustrated... I have a folder marked "when I have money"... being retired and cash poor really helps keep the yarn in check.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I swear I will not buy any more yarn, but then pass a shop selling wool and it just calls out to me, so I have to go in, and guess what, always come out with something. DH has had plenty of practice at rolling eyeballs when I come hime.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

Crafty Mary said:


> I just bought a load of new yarn. After all it was on sale.
> 
> Now I will tell you my justification. Earlier this new year I resolved to use up my stash and finish projects that were lying dormant. I got a few done. Then, I began to feel uneasy about it. I always thought I could not leave this Earth before I had knitted up all my stash yarn. When I observed it dwindling I suddenly realized that I had to get more yarn fast. It is what is promoting my longevity. Think of that for awhile and you need not feel guilty anymore. Yarn stashing might just be the fountain of youth.


LOVE IT - LOL


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

whackydo said:


> I told my DH not to let me go into that shop...he said "You don't have to buy anything" ! Ha Ha....a new stock of wool had just arrived and I just HAD to get navy blue,bottle green & mustard....of course they're colours you just HAVE TO HAVE. So instead of my stash going down its just increased again. I'm going to enjoy my life on this earth!!


I always do that! We have this little Variety and they have a bunch of Red Heart Classic, Sport, and Multi, which I really don't need... But the colors get me every time.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

hahahaha I am sure all of us here can totally relate!
Happy knitting!


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I have the same feeling about yarn. When I find someone who wants some,I give it. It seems there are not enough hours in the day. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

loopingrope said:


> My daughter is the one that gets on me for all that I gather, told her I quit smoking, drinking and chasing men, I need to have one vice.


At least our vice doesn't put anyone's health in jepody


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

tootsie001 said:


> Stack all that yarn on outside walls and claim you are saving money on utility bills by insulating the house. Just a thought!


It's true. I have two rows of bins stacked against my bedroom wall. The other night I pulled it out to get to the bin in the corner. Holy cow, that wall was cold. It really does insulate.
ladybugkniiter: I like purses too. When I buy big ones I justify it by saying they also double as bags for my knitting projects.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm not qualified to advise YOU when I can't control my own impulses!! I took advantage of a Hersschners one-day sale with FREE SHIPPING on Valentines' Day and ordered enough yarn to make four afghans between now and Christmas. 

In my defense, I only spent $54 ($13.50 for an afghan is a GREAT price!!) and they are all being knit by request, so I know they will be well-used and loved.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

You can take a little trip and come on down to Texas. Bring that yarn and we'll see what we can come up with!! LOL. :roll: Don't be so hard on yourself. You'll find somewhere to put it and something to do with it. The harder part of all this is to stop beating yourself up. I order you to stop NOW!! Breathe deeply, get out a good knitting book or look through the patterns online and get knitting, girl!! You're a hoot! :lol: Do you think you are the only one!! NO WAY!! We've alllllllll been there. :!:


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


You can always mail it to my house. I may have more room if I look hard enough!!

:wink:


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

@ Cindy. Great Avatar.....


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, the ICE yarn arrived yesterday, athough they said it would take a WEEK! It is gorgeous, and quite a find at this price, as it's 40% kid mohair, 50% wool, 10% nylon (or something like that!) I'm really impressed! Looks like I found my source for exotic yarn!

After 3 attempts at JOANN.COM,(coupon taking 10% off one item instead of the total sale - the had to implement a software change..... then I needed a PIN for the card and couldn't find it!) I finally completed my order!

WHEW!

Now I'm done for a while, as I have what I need to do my Ravens prototypes!

NO MORE SALES - I swear!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Almost gave in and bought some yarn from ice. My rational was I probably should get some before the prices go up. Instead, I went to the stash double closet, stacked in bins floor to ceiling, and decided I definitely didn't have room to put in another skein. But it sure was tempting. I know someone who has so many knitting books and magazines that she couldn't find a pattern if she tried. She usually gets her patterns off the web sites. Quicker!!! Another lesson learned. If I lived to be 102 I would not be able to knit 10% of the patterns I have collected. Don't feel guilty about your stash as there are people who collect puzzles, sudoko, and crossword books. Vice of your choice. Take care and enjoy your new yarn.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> Is there a branch of the KKK (Knitters Knot Knitting) that I can join!
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> ...


My 1st husband wouldn't let me buy yarn for more than 1project at a time. Then no more until I finished it. I learned to knit fast. LOL. I guess he never heard of stashing for lean times.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure! Like sales will hold no more appeal for you. I give you a month!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have bought more yarn on line and looking at three more lots. I have to go to my local LYS and get more wool for my grandsons aran sweater. I have found one he likes and I think it would suit him and this is from a pattern I bought on ebay.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

You know that if you put the yarn in plastic bags and use the vacuum cleaner to suck the air you you have more storage space.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Things tend to reproduce in the spring! I wouldn't worry, it's a fact of life! Haha


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been hitting the thrift shops lately and have scored big time! My best lately is 13 balls of Reynolds 52% rayon, 48% wool in a beautiful steel grey. All 13 balls together for $6.40. (Each ball has the original label marked $6.50) Go figure.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> You know that if you put the yarn in plastic bags and use the vacuum cleaner to suck the air you you have more storage space.


Made me laugh out loud. Thanks.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

levsgirl said:


> You can take a little trip and come on down to Texas. Bring that yarn and we'll see what we can come up with!! LOL. :roll: Don't be so hard on yourself. You'll find somewhere to put it and something to do with it. The harder part of all this is to stop beating yourself up. I order you to stop NOW!! Breathe deeply, get out a good knitting book or look through the patterns online and get knitting, girl!! You're a hoot! :lol: Do you think you are the only one!! NO WAY!! We've alllllllll been there. :!:


Yarn in the bathtub!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I love buying yarn and almost always have a pattern to go with it. I even have patterns for my stash. Now if I could only grow a couple more pairs of hands and knit 3 projects at a time.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

vgillies said:


> I love buying yarn and almost always have a pattern to go with it. I even have patterns for my stash. Now if I could only grow a couple more pairs of hands and knit 3 projects at a time.


I think that the idea of more hands is a good one. I know I would love to be able to work on several projects at the same time. :lol:


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I went and ordered more yarn yesterday for afghans my son and daughter want. I promised myself no more until current projects were done, but.... you know how it goes!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> my financial status helps keep me in check but I have so many yarn sites bookmarked that I am always frustrated... I have a folder marked "when I have money"... being retired and cash poor really helps keep the yarn in check.


You're right about that. Since I lost my job I've been checking in on the thrift stores for yarn. You wouldn't believe what I've found for practically nothing, for example, three skeins of Brown Sheep wool in a lovely spring green for 25 cents each. Wa-hoo!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

dollie2698 said:


> AND today is my 81st birthday and I didn't buy yarn, but oh how I wanted to.... Maybe tomorrow LOL


Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful year and go ahead and buy that yarn you've been wanting.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I received more yarn from ebay and looking at buying more. I find it quite inexpensive but I am getting a lot of wool now not as much as some of you ladies, but I have my knitting books ready to advance on my LYS for my Christmas present yarn, so I am doing the right thing I am making presents with it.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Always exciting to open that box of yarn. When the service and goods are great there is always a temptation to place another order. This is particularly true when they inclose a new catalog or promotion. Free Shipping, or an additional 15% off. Start buying plastic boxes and join the rest of us. Help jump start the economy!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

That is what I tell my husband. When I buy more yarn, I am just doing my patriotic duty by stimulating the economy!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

There is no help for you and you are by far not alone!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

hahahaha try putting them in your closet hahaha. Don't worry you will use your yarn one day, sooner or maybe later... :thumbup:
Oh yes and when it is cleaning time in your closet you will be so surprised! You will say Ohhhhh more yarn that I can use.
Don't feel bad, we all do it. Just enjoy!


----------

